

Kleiner Perkins Denies And Files Legal Response to Gender Discrimination Suit - sim0n
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/13/kleiner-perkins-files-official-response-to-ellen-paos-gender-discrimination-suit/

======
chris123
So they gave the standard reply from page one of the playbook: Deny and smear.
But this whole thing smells like retaliation and a hostile environment,
probably done mostly subtly and in passive-aggressive and other roundabout and
plausibly deniable ways that are designed to make her look bad if she says
anything. Good for her for taking the fight and doing it publicly. If nobody
stands up to bullies,they will keep bullying. That said, who the f*ck knows
what really happened!

